# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  La Toiny Restaurant

## Philip

Can anyone tell me whether La Toiny Restaurant still has black truffle pasta served table side with parmesan cheese wheel? I believe this restaurant use to be called LeGaic (not sure of spelling).

----------


## phil62

Sadly, they don't. It was a favorite of ours and many others, but it hasn't been on the menu in a few years.

Phil

----------


## andynap

Doesn’t L’Isola have that dish?

----------


## amyb

Not to my knowledge, Andy.

----------


## Philip

Thanks all. That was my fiancée's favorite. Going to check L’Isola menu.

----------


## cassidain

> Not to my knowledge, Andy.



+1

----------


## JEK

I think another poster reported seeing a similar dish at another resto, but not L’Isola.

----------


## Eve

Doesn’t Le Rivage?

----------


## cassidain

PASTE


SPAGHETTI CARBONARA
SPAGHETTIS AU LARD DE NORCIA, UFS, POIVRE NOIR ET FROMAGE PECORINO SPAGHETTI WITH GUANCIALE FROM NORCIA ,EGGS, BLACK PEPPER AND PECORINO CHEESE 48


GNOCCHI FATTI IN CASA GNOCCHI MAISON, SAUCE AU CHOIX HOME MADE GNOCCHI, CHOICE OF SAUCE 46


RAVIOLI AL POMODORO
RAVIOLIS MAISON A LA RICOTTA ET AUX EPINARDS, SAUCE TOMATE ET BASILIC HOME MADE RICOTTA AND SPINACH RAVIOLI IN A TOMATO BASIL SAUCE 44


PENNE ALLARRABBIATA PENNE AVEC SAUCE TOMATE EPICEE PENNE IN A SPICY TOMATO SAUCE 38


CACIO E PEPE
TONNARELLI MAISON AU POIVRE NOIR ET AU FROMAGE PECORINO
HOMEMADE TONNARELLI WITH BLACK PEPPER AND PECORINO CHEESE 42


TONNARELLI AL PACHINO APPASSIT0, TIMO E SCAGLIE DI REGGIANO TONNARELLI MAISONAUX TOMATES CERISES CONFITES, THYM ET PARMESAN REGGIANO HOME MADE TONNARELLI WITH CONFIT CHERRY TOMATOES, THYME, PARMIGIANO REGGIANO 40


RIGATONI AMATRICIANA
RIGATONI AVEC PANCETTA, FROMAGE PECORINO ET SAUCE TOMATE RIGATONI WITH PANCETTA, PECORINO CHEESE IN A TOMATO SAUCE 40
FETTUCCINE BOLOGNESE
FETTUCCINE MAISON, SAUCE BOLOGNAISE TRADITIONNELLE HOME MADE FETTUCCINE WITH BOLOGNESE SAUCE
46


RAVIOLI DI VITELLO AI PORCINI
RAVIOLIS DE VEAU MAISON AUX CEPES
HOME MADE VEAL RAVIOLI WITH PORCINI MUSHROOM 46


FETTUCCINE AL RAGU DI PANTANEGRA
fettuccine maison au porc ibérique dans un ragout a blanc
HOMEMADE FETTUCCINE WITH IBERIAN PORK IN A WHITE RAGU 48


SPAGHETTI ALLO SCOGLIO SPAGHETTI AUX FRUITS DE MER MIXED SEAFOOD SPAGHETTI 50


SPAGHETTI ALLARAGOSTA
SPAGHETTI A LA LANGOUSTE FRAICHE LOCALE ET TOMATES CERISES SPAGHETTI WITH FRESH LOCAL LOBSTER AND CHERRY TOMATOES 54


SPAGHETTI ALLA BOTTARGA
SPAGHETTI A LA POUTARGUE ET TOMATES CERISES SPAGHETTI BOTTARGA AND CHERRY TOMATOES 52

----------


## KevinS

Le Rivage, at the site of the former La Gloriette on Grand Cul de Sac, has been serving their Cacio e Pepe in a Romano Wheel.  It is delicious, but it doesn't have the flamboyant table-side presentation (or truffles) as the dish from Le Toiny.

----------


## amyb

Cass,  asking when did Toiny offer so many pastas as appear here?

----------


## cassidain

Just off their website. OP said he wanted to check their menu. Obviously it varies night to night.

----------


## Dennis

> Le Rivage, at the site of the former La Gloriette on Grand Cul de Sac, has been serving their Cacio e Pepe in a Romano Wheel.  It is delicious, but it doesn't have the flamboyant table-side presentation (or truffles) as the dish from Le Toiny.



Remembering the truffle spiked veal chop…

----------


## amyb

Dennis, you might like veal chop with morels at Bananiers..I do!

----------


## Jeanette

This is what I see on Le Toiny's website for dinner pastas. It mentions a "Signature" truffle risoni, but it isn't the same as the signature dish I remember. They also have a slow-cooked veal ribeye. 

HOME-MADE PASTA 
Starter / Main 

CAVATELLI 127d 26/36 
Chorizo, White Wine, Green Olives, Red Peppers, Mushrooms & Spinach 

GIGLI PESTO TRAPANESE 2107 22/32 
Tomato, Almond, Basil and Pecorino 

LE TOINY SIGNATURE TRUFFLE RISONI 27d 42/54
Fresh Autumn Truffle with Aged Parmesan Foam and Guanciale

----------


## amyb

Sorry to have to say that the Resoni presentation and taste in no way compare to the old signature dpaghetti pasta with truffles prepared in the Parmesan wheel, Jeanette.

Gone, but not forgotten.

----------


## sandypants

We really enjoy having lunch there. Everyone is so incredibly nice, and the drive down to the beach is fun, something different. It’s a great way to spend the afternoon at the beach, and the pool

----------

